# Red Mica in M&P



## mandolyn (Jan 15, 2010)

OK, I'm really ignorant about M&P:roll: - I do cp. I made some solid sugar scrubs using M&P. They turned out perfectly except the color. Now, I thought micas were good with M&P, but my red mica turned orange. Waaaah! What do I use for red? 

I have select Shades, will my red be red in M&P? I know I could do a test, but I only have a little M&P left & don't want to waste it.

TIA!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)

What the color looks like in the bottle or jar is what the color should look like in the soap.

Did you use an amber colored oil or something that could have mixed w/ the red to make orange?


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 16, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What the color looks like in the bottle or jar is what the color should look like in the soap.
> 
> Did you use an amber colored oil or something that could have mixed w/ the red to make orange?



Good question. I went & checked the FO. It has a slight yellow tone.

I decided to try my Lab Colors & the Cherry Red gave me a nice dark pink with no hint of orange. Strange!

Thanks for the help Tab!


----------



## Candybee (Jan 17, 2010)

The trouble with dark pigments like red is that M&P is so opaque. I once got a dark purple by using a lot of colorant in my soap for a blackberry soap but I did not like the look of it.

Now I prefer to try swirls with a purple as an accent color.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 17, 2010)

Some lab colors are formulated specif for CP soap. Those take into account that the CP process will change the color. If your lab colors are specif for CP you will get a diff color in M&P than you get in CP. Does that make sense?


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 17, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Some lab colors are formulated specif for CP soap. Those take into account that the CP process will change the color. If your lab colors are specif for CP you will get a diff color in M&P than you get in CP. Does that make sense?



Yes, that's what I thought. Now my Lab Colors are for cp, that's why I was so pleasantly surprised when I at least got pink out of the Cheery Red when I used it in M&P. I was sure I wouldn't get red, but really wasn't sure what was going to happen. I didn't want it to bleed, so I was happy with the dark pink.

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

